# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  من هو النبي الذي حفر قبر أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام؟

## ZHRAA AWHDYAA

عظم الله لكم الأجر بذكرى استشهاد سيد الموحدين وإمام المتقين وصي رسول رب العالمين الآية الكبرى والنبأ العظيم علي أبن أبي طالب أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه .. 


سنقف في هذا الموضوع عند نقطتين : 

الأولى :الفرق بين ضربت أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام وضربة اللعين ابن مجلم عليه اللعنة ؟ 

الثانية : من هو النبي الذي حفر قبر أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؟ 

.............




«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»*«®° ·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.• °®»

مالفرق بين ضربة علي (ع) وضربة أبن ملجم (عليه اللعنة ) ؟

لقد عُرف أمير المؤمنين ((عليه السلام )) بالشجاعة والبسالة وفيه وفي سيفه ذو الفقار نزل قوله تعالى : ((وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله))،

وفي يوم الخندق عندما عبر عمرو الخندق وطالب بالنزال مع أحد المؤمنين نادى الرسول "صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم " برفيع صوته من يبرز لعمرو وأضمن له الجنة وكان عمرو معروف ببأسه ورباطة جأشه عند عامة أهل مكة ...

لذا لم يبرز أحد مخافة أن يلقى حتفه المحتوم ، فلم يسمع رسول الله من جمع المؤمنين صوت عدا صوت أبن عمه وخليفته علي ، كررها الرسول ثلاث ولم يكن يسمع حسيس لأصحابه يدوي إلا صوت علي وهو يقول : أنا له يا رسول الله ..فتقدم عليه السلام فقتله عمر ابن ود شر قتلة ، فقدم إلى رسول الله فاستهل وجهه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بعودة إبن عمه و هو يقول(ضربت علي لعمرو يوم الخندق تعادل أعمال الثقلين إلى يوم القيامة ))، 

وذلك لأنه لم يبقى بيت من بيوت المشركين إلا وقد دخله وهنٌ بقتل عمرو، ولم يبق في المسلمين بيت إلا ودخله عزٌّ وفخر وكرامة بقتل عمرو

ومرت الأيام ...يقول المؤمنون وكما أدخلت علينا هذه الضربة العز والفرحة ، سمعنا عن ضربة أدخلت على قلوبنا الهون والحزن، سمعنا عن ضربة تهدمت لها أركان الهدى وأنفصمت بسببها العروة الوثقى ...ضربة ضعضعت قلوب المؤمنون وأكربتها .. وسرت لها قلوب المنافقين والأعداء وأسرتها.....


ففي فجر الليلة التاسعة عشر من شهر رمضان ...ضرب أمير المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام ) في محراب عبادته بمسجد الكوفة .... 

على يد اللعين عبد الرحمن أبن ملجم (عليه اللعنة ) ...... 

وما أن نزفت دمائه الشريفه حتى نادى جبريل بعالي الصوت مابين السماء والأرض 

(تهدمت والله أركان الهدى ..وأنفصمت العروة الوثقى ... قتل أبن عم المصطفى ... قتل علي المرتضى ) ......


فعظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم في هذا المصاب الجلل .....ذكرى استشهاد سيد الموحدين وقسيم الجنة والنار أمير المؤمنين سلام الله عليه ...



وهل عرفتم الآن الفرق بين ضربت علي (عليه السلام ) وضربت أبن ملجم (عليه اللعنة ) ؟؟؟ 


>>>>>>>>>>>>



من هو النبي الذي حفر قبر أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ؟ 


اَلسَّلامُ عَلى اَبِى الاَْئِمَّةَ، وَخَليلِ النُّبُوَّةِ، وَالَْمخْصُوصِ بِالاُْخُوَّةِ،


اَلسَّلامُ عَلى يَعْسُوبِ الدِّينِ وَالاِْيْمانِ، وَكَلِمَةِ الرَّحْمنِ، اَلسَّلامُ عَلى ميزانِ الاَْعْمالِ، وَمُقَلِّبِ الاَْحْوالِ، وَسَيْفِ ذِي الْجَلالِ، وَساقِي السَّلْسَبيلِ الزُّلالِ، 

اَلسَّلامُ عَلى صالِحِ الْمُؤْمِنينَ، وَوارِثِ عِلْمِ النَّبِيّينَ، وَالْحاكِمِ يَوْمَ الدِّينِ، 

اَلسَّلامُ عَلى شَجَرَةِ التَّقْوى، وَسامِعِ السِّرِ وَالنَّجْوى،

اَلسَّلامُ عَلى حُجَّةِ اللهِ الْبالِغَةِ، وَنِعْمَتِهِ السّابِغَةِ، وَنِقْمَتِهِ الدّامِغَةِ، 

اَلسَّلامُ عَلَى الصِّراطِ الْواضِحِ، وَالنَّجْمِ اللاّئِحِ، وَالاِْمامِ النّاصِحِ، وَالزِّنادِ القادح ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 



يروى أن جبرائيل عليه اسلام نزل بياقوته حمراء بأمر من الله عز وجل لآدم عليه السلام وأمره أن يضعها في موضع في الأرض يكون بمقابل البيت المعمور في السماء والذي تطوف حوله الملائكة .. ففعل ما يؤمر فوضع الياقوته الحمراء وبنى على مقدار إشعاعها جدران الكعبة المشرفة .. 

موقع الياقوتة الحمراء هو موقع يعبر عنه اليوم بالرخامة الحمراء في جوف الكعبة ..وقد لايغب عن أسماع الموالين هذا الاسم .. فهو المكان الذي وضعت به فاطمة بنت أسد سيد الأوصياء والأولياء أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام .. (آدم أبو البشرية الأول ) ..

وتمر الأيام حتى يحكم بها أبو البشرية الثاني نوح عليه السلام ليكلف بأمر من الجليل جلا وعلا بمهمة أخرى بعد أن نجاه الله عز وجل وأهله ببركة أهل بيت العصمة عليهم السلام من الغرق .فـ أستوت السفينة على الجودي في النجف الأشرف .. 

و هناك أمره المولى عز وجل بأمر عندما حل بالنجف وهو أن يحفر قبر أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام .. ففعل .. 

والآن لنقف قليل لنتأمل بمقطع يروى في ذكرى استشهاده عليه السلام عندما أراد أبناءه والخواص من أصحابه دفنه سرا كما أمر عليه السلام ولذلك لكي لا ينبش قبره بنو أمية : 

يقول ابن الحنفية رضي الله عنه : والله لقد نظرت إلى السرير وإنه ليمر بالحيطان والنخل فتنحني له خشوعا .. فلما انتهوا إلى موضع قبره بظهر الغري ، استقبلتهم ريح و رسبت اقدامهم في الارض و غاصت وإذا مقدم السرير قد وضع ، فوضع الحسن عليه السلام مؤخره ثم قام الحسن عليه السلام وصلى عليه والجماعة خلفه ، فكبر سبعا كما أمره به أبوه عليه السلام .

ثم زحزحنا سريره فبرز الحسن عليه السلام بالبردة التي نشف بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وفاطمة وأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام ..

ثم أخذ المعول فضرب ضربة فانشق القبر عن ضريح ، فإذا هو بساجة مكتوب عليها سطران بالسريانية :" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذا ما ذخره نوح النبي لعلي بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام) وصي محمد قبل الطوفان بسبع مائة عام " 

فلما أرادوا نزوله سمعوا هاتفا يقول : أنزلوه إلى التربة الطاهرة ، فقد اشتاق الحبيب إلى الحبيب ، فدهش الناس عند ذلك وتحيروا ، والحد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام قبل طلوع الفجر . 

..............
ملاحظة أحببت أن أشير إليها في الموضوع .. هذا المقطع إلتفاته تعرض إليها أحد الخطباء ليلة استشهاد أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام مبين فيها فضل سيد الأوصياء عليه السلام وكيف كلف الله أبو البشرية الأول (على رواية ) أن يبني البيت بمقدار الشعاع الصاد من الياقوتة الحمراء موضع مولده الشريف ( ومن بعد الغرق والتقاء ماء السماء مع الأرض هدمت الكعبة وأعاد بناءها إبراهيم عليه السلام ).. كما أمر أبو البشرية الثاني لما استوت السفينة على الجودي أن يحفر قبر وصي خاتم الأنبياء ,, وإكراما لهما على ذلك استحقا أن يكونا ضجيعي أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام إذا تقول مسلما عليه عليه السلام : السلام عليك وعلى ضجيعك آدم ونوح .. عرضناها على شكل مقطوعة انشائية مبسطة لنصل إلى وجه الإثبات في الرواية الوارده عند استشهاد عليه السلام .. 
مأجورين .

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليك يا أمير المؤمنين 

يوم ولدت ويوم استشهدت 

ويوم تبعث حياً 

تسقي شيعتك ومواليك من حوض الكوثر شربة هنيئة مريئة لا ظمأ بعدها 



مأجورين بهذا المصاب الجلل

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الكر يم

----------


## حكايا الشموع

طرح موفق اخيتي ..

اثابك الله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
ان شاء الله ..

ومأجورين جميعا" ..

----------


## ام الحلوين

مأجوين جميعا بمصاب وفاة الإمام علي (ع)

وعظم الله اجورنا وأجوركم 


كل التعازي إلى سيدي صاحب العصر والزمان عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف والى سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم والى سيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام والى السبطين سيدا شباب اهل الجنة عليهم السلام والى مراجعنا وعلمائنا الكرام والى شيعة امير المؤمنين جميعا


جزاك الله خير الجزاء 

ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------

